# MHS



## joanwildest (May 17, 2008)

You may remember Kali from her "centerfold shot"... Well, I have been bitten by MHS! Her sister was still available and so I couldn't resist! I just brought her home last night. On the 5 hour drive home, Kali wouldn't even look at me and growled a lot at her sister. She was pretty bratty when they first got home (kinda like "look at this, isn't it cool? - but DON'T touch it - it's mine!) And they are settling in this morning (apart from the newbie pooping on the sofa first thing).

I am thinking I will call her Kiva (she was known as Zany to those of you following Heather's litter).


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OMG...they are sooo cute together! Congratulations!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations! She's beautiful. 
Gosh, MHS hit you fast and hard, didn't it?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww, look at that sibling rivalry popping up! LOL. I'm sure they will be fast friends in no time.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What beautiful girls! 
You are brave taking on two puppies at the same time. 
I have my hands full with one...lol


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

How sweet is that!! They are sooo cute. I would LOVE to hav another if i could afford it but 3 keeps my hands full.


----------



## joanwildest (May 17, 2008)

I have some video footage that is pretty funny of them sizing each other up.... I will try to edit it and post it today.....


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on #2!

Ryan


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

yet another MHS casualty!!!! 

Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Joan, how old are they?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

it's not fair!!!!! IWAP!!! KIVA is a great name. I work for a PBS program that did a piece on that organization.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congrats Joan! They're both beautiful.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, they are really beautiful! Congrats and good luck.


----------



## joanwildest (May 17, 2008)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Joan, how old are they?


They just turned 6 months! And are getting headstrong!



Missy said:


> it's not fair!!!!! IWAP!!! KIVA is a great name. I work for a PBS program that did a piece on that organization.


Thanks - I wasn't sure - and my mother thinks Kali and Kiva are too similar and she won't be able to keep them straight (but as long as I can....) I :cheer2: Kiva.org, too!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When MHS hits, it hits hard! But they are so beautiful, no wonder you couldn't resist a 2nd one.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations, Joan! They are beautiful girls and look a little bratty in those pictures! lol I'll bet you won't be bored for quite a while with those two in the family! Cute!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What fun! A second little girl to play with.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

They're so cute! CONGRATS!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Joan I am glad all is going well, (other than the couch incident) Once she understands what is expected of her she will do great. That is one thing that I really loved about her is she is a very quick learner.
here are some pictures that were taken yesterday when the three sister were reunited

Zany 









BG









BG, Zany & Kali









I've got a secret









Kali


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is the video that was promised by Joan


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

OMG - what is going on - we're having a MHS invasion. I adore her! You are such a lucky girl. She's fabulous. Congrats to Joan on her new puppy and Heather - wow - you sure did breed some beauties!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

She is adorable. 

Heather I love the pictures, very nice looking pups! IWAP so bad right now.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Heather, they're all beautiful. Boy is this feeding my I want a girl puppy.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG - Way too cute! These pics make me have MHS!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh congratulations! What a beauty. I love the video, with them jumping on each other in slow motion - too funny!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*slow motion havanese play*

that is so cool to see them in slow motion! And the music really made me smile...how did you do that?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Heather, what an awesome video! Loved the slo-mo action.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What a fun video. At first I was thinking, "Someone PLEASE play with that puppy!" 
How did you do the slow motion? That's was great.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my that is one of the best video's I have ever seen, I LOVE it. OK now IWAP!!!!


----------



## joanwildest (May 17, 2008)

I did the video with Windows Movie Maker software that came on the computer - its really easy - you just drag and drop the video and drag and drop the music then you can move them around to play together at the parts you want. You can clip the video to string bits together and then there are all kinds of special effect to add that go way beyond the slow motion.... including the titles and credits... I haven't even begun to play around with all it can do!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

they are so cute!!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

beautiful pup congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Loved the video. They are so darn cute. And...the pic of the 3 sisters is definitely calendar material.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

irnfit said:


> *Loved the video. They are so darn cute. And...the pic of the 3 sisters is definitely calendar material.*


*:whoo:I agree 1000%! :whoo:*


----------

